# john deere 7520 error code



## foreman (Nov 26, 2015)

ive got a 7520 john deere and its throwing error code 302132 31 BCU, not too shure what fuse/relay to replace.

thanks in advance


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like your Hazard/Warning Flasher fuses.

302132.31 Hazard warning flashers, fuses F03/04 and/or F03/07 is/are blown

Regards, MIke

Diagnostic Trouble Codes on Basic Control Unit / Hitch Control Unit (BCU)

Light Diagnostic trouble code Description blue BCU 000070.31 Handbrake problem blue BCU 000084.02 Transmission output speed sender, fault in electrical circuit yellow BCU 000168.16 System voltage too high (engine running) yellow BCU 000168.17 System voltage too low (engine speed over 1500 rpm) yellow BCU 000168.18 System voltage too low (engine speed up to 1500 rpm) blue BCU 000186.02 Rear PTO speed sender, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 000186.17 Rear PTO speed is not being registered blue BCU 000190.02 Engine speed sender, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 000629.12 Controller internal fault blue BCU 000639.12 Controller internal fault blue BCU 000639.13 29-BIT CAN BUS, high error rate blue BCU 000639.19 29-BIT CAN BUS, very high error rate blue BCU 000746.31 Differential lock solenoid valve, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 000980.07 Rear PTO, switch fault blue BCU 001676.31 Relay for LTC coolant pump, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 001882.02 Front PTO speed sender, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 001893.07 Front PTO, switch fault blue BCU 299780.07 Turn signal switch, malfunction - BCU 302001.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: 250-hour service! - BCU 302002.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: 500-hour service! - BCU 302003.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: 750-hour service! - BCU 302004.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: 1500-hour service! - BCU 302071.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: Switch off the rear PTO switch! blue BCU 302073.31 Rear PTO solenoid valve, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 302080.31 Differential lock, switch fault - BCU 302082.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: Actuate the front-wheel drive switch! blue BCU 302085.31 FWD, switch fault blue BCU 302086.31 Solenoid valve for FWD clutch, fault in electrical circuit - BCU 302087.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: Tractor is moving although handbrake is on! - BCU 302088.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: Handbrake is on and a gear is selected! - BCU 302089.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: Switch off the rear PTO switch! blue BCU 302106.31 Controller internal fault blue BCU 302120.31 Front PTO solenoid valve, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 302122.31 Solenoid valve for air brakes, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 302123.31 Switch signal from forward or reverse travel does not match the signal from the not-neutral switch blue BCU 302124.31 Alternator relay, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 302131.31 Fault in turn signal circuit blue BCU 302132.31 Hazard warning flashers, fuses F03/04 and/or F03/07 is/are blown blue BCU 302133.31 Rear PTO preselection, switch fault blue BCU 302134.31 HMS program switch is faulty blue BCU 302135.31 Remote control of rear PTO, fault at l.h. switch blue BCU 302136.31 Remote control of rear PTO, fault at r.h. switch - BCU 302139.31 INFORMATION FOR OPERATOR: Rear PTO can now be switched on at the remote control switch on fender blue BCU 302240.31 Controller is connected to the wrong harness connector blue BCU 303027.31 Hitch control unit, calibration not successful blue BCU 303028.31 Hitch control unit not calibrated blue BCU 303037.03 5-volt power supply is too high blue BCU 303037.04 5-volt power supply is too low blue BCU 303041.02 Coil 1 of stepper motor, open circuit blue BCU 303042.02 Coil 2 of stepper motor, open circuit

OU12401,00103F9 -19-01JAN03-1/2​
Light Diagnostic trouble code Description blue BCU 303043.02 Coil 1 of stepper motor, fault in electrical circuit blue BCU 303044.02 Coil 2 of stepper motor, fault in electrical circuit yellow BCU 303045.04 System voltage too low yellow BCU 303047.03 System voltage too high blue BCU 303049.02 Conflicting signals from quick raise/lower switch and remote switch blue BCU 303049.03 Rocker switch for quick withdrawal, signal voltage too high blue BCU 303049.04 Rocker switch for quick withdrawal, signal voltage too low blue BCU 303051.03 Left draft sensor, signal voltage too high blue BCU 303051.04 Left draft sensor, signal voltage too low blue BCU 303052.03 Right draft sensor, signal voltage too high blue BCU 303052.04 Right draft sensor, signal voltage too low blue BCU 303053.03 Sensitivity potentiometer, signal voltage too high blue BCU 303053.04 Sensitivity potentiometer, signal voltage too low blue BCU 303054.03 Depth setting potentiometer, signal voltage too high blue BCU 303054.04 Depth setting potentiometer, signal voltage too low blue BCU 303055.03 Position sensor, signal voltage too high blue BCU 303055.04 Position sensor, signal voltage too low blue BCU 303056.03 Lift limit potentiometer, signal voltage too high blue BCU 303056.04 Lift limit potentiometer, signal voltage too low blue BCU 303057.03 Rate-of-drop potentiometer, signal voltage too high blue BCU 303057.04 Rate-of-drop potentiometer, signal voltage too low blue BCU 303058.02 Remote control switch, faulty signal blue BCU 303060.02 Stepper motor, deadband step is out of specification blue BCU 303177.18 Oil temperature during calibration too low blue BCU 303251.02 Left draft sensor, distorted signal during calibration blue BCU 303251.03 Left draft sensor, signal voltage too high during calibration blue BCU 303251.04 Left draft sensor, signal voltage too low during calibration blue BCU 303252.02 Right draft sensor, distorted signal during calibration blue BCU 303252.03 Right draft sensor, signal voltage too high during calibration blue BCU 303252.04 Right draft sensor, signal voltage too low during calibration blue BCU 303255.03 Position sensor, signal voltage too high during calibration blue BCU 303255.04 Position sensor, signal voltage too low during calibration blue BCU 303260.16 Stepper motor, deadband step (raising) is above the permitted upper threshold during calibration blue BCU 303260.18 Stepper motor, deadband step (raising) is below the permitted lower threshold during calibration blue BCU 303261.16 Stepper motor, deadband step (lowering) is above the permitted upper threshold during calibration blue BCU 303261.18 Stepper motor, deadband step (lowering) is below the permitted lower threshold during calibration

OU12401,00103F9 -19-01JAN03-2/2​


----------



## foreman (Nov 26, 2015)

We went through most of the fuses. I'll check them all again in the morning.

Thanks
Ethan


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I think I got a headache from that...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely cause eye strain.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Triseven (Jul 21, 2019)

I have a 7520 PQ that is showing a BIF 301143.31 
Shut off while baling after 3 hours of running. Turns over but won't start. Any ideas?


----------

